# medion erazer x7833?



## h4t3br33d (11. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen. Gerade ist das Erazer X 7833 für 1499€ zu haben.

Gaming-Notebooks | MEDIONshop Deutschland

Da ich auf der Suche nach einem leistungsfähigen Laptop bin und mir Lautstärke und Gewicht nichts ausmachen, hört sich das nach einem starken Angebot für mich an.

Medion hat aber nun ja nicht gerade den besten Ruf, deshalb meine Frage:
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Kiste?
Ist der Preis gerechtfertigt?
Oder lieber doch gleich 500€ mehr in die Hand nehmen für den X7835 PCGH?

Wird genutzt für Multimedia/Gaming/Adobe Suite.


Danke für die Hilfe schon mal


----------



## b1te (11. April 2015)

Der Laptop hat halt ne 970M mit "nur" 3GB VRAM, das empfinde ich durchaus als Nachteil hinsichtlich der Zukunftssicherheit bei Gaming. Wenn du ein Windows hast und eine SSD selbst nachrüsten würdest, finde ich das GT72 von MSI für 1.500 € eine gute Alternative.


----------



## DP455 (11. April 2015)

Ich würde das Erazer schon aufgrund seines Displays meiden. Während beispielsweise beim ASUS ROG G751J aus derselben Preisklasse ein ziemlich gutes IPS-Panel verbaut wird, scheint es beim Erazer nur ein mittelprächtiges TN-Panel zu sein. Wahrscheinlich wird das ASUS auch bei der Verarbeitung, den Eingabegeräten, der Lautstärke und den Temps besser abschneiden...


----------



## h4t3br33d (11. April 2015)

Danke für die Antwort. Finde leider keinen Shop oder Link zum MSI für 1500€. 

Dazu kommt das ich eigtl auspacken und loslegen will, sprich nicht extra nachrüsten.

Ich habe ein Budget von 1800€ +-.


----------



## Dash199t (11. April 2015)

Also nachrüsten kostet dich bei einer SSD ~2 Minuten


----------



## n3rd (11. April 2015)

Moin moin!

Die Medion Erazer Serie basiert auf der Chasis von MSI (wenn mich nichts täuscht).  Was den aktuellen Ruf betrifft, so kann man die Reviews und Meinungen von 
Kunden, die sich einen Akoya für 300 € gekauft haben und die der Käufer von Erazor nicht vergleichen. 
Doch vorweg möchte ich Dich fragen, wieso es ein NB sein sollte? Für den Preis den Du als Ausgabe angepeilt hast, kann man sich einen kleinen Schleppi (für Unterwegs)
 und einen Gaming-PC zusammenbauen (der bei weitem schneller sein wird als das NB).
Desweiteren kostet ein X7835 keine 500€, sondern 120 € mehr. 
Für die besagten 120 € Aufpreis würdest Du ca. 20% an Mehrleistung bekommen (NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980M - NotebookCheck.net Tech).
Ob es in Deinem Fall einen Sinn macht mehr Geld zu investieren, musst Du alleine mit Deinem Gewissen vereinbaren. 


Lg. n3rd 


Edit:

Zitat von DP455 :
​"Ich würde das Erazer schon aufgrund seines Displays meiden....., scheint es beim Erazer nur ein mittelprächtiges TN-Panel zu sein." Scheint oder ist?! Ich poste ab und zu ebenfalls Humbug von den ich ganz sicher bin, das es Stimmt.... Wenn Du Dir nicht sicher bist, bitte vermeide solche Posts - sonst mit Quellen belegen. THX ;D


----------



## h4t3br33d (11. April 2015)

Es soll ein NB sein, da ich bereits über einen Desktop PC verfüge.

Hast du einen Link zum 120€ teureren x7835? Bei Medion kostet der 1999€


Gerne würde ich mir auch einen neuen Desktop  zusammen bauen, habe aber absolut ÜBERHAUPT KEINE Ahnung davon leider. Deshalb müsste ich in diesem Falle auch auf ein komplett System zurückgreifen denke ich.


----------



## n3rd (11. April 2015)

Hab gerade herausgefunden, dass den x7835 in zwei Varianten gibt (apropos Humbug schreiben xD) - den PCGH und non - PCGH. 
Der Unterschied ist:

- Preis
- der non-PCGH hat eine 256 GB SSD und der PCGH 512 GB SSD

Hier der LINK: MEDION Erazer X7835 MD99062 17,3" FHD, Intel Core i7, 16GB, 1000GB + 256GB SSD, NVIIDA GeForce GTX 980M, Win8.1 bei notebooksbilliger.de

Wobei eine 256 GB SSD ca. 100 € kostet und die 512 GB SSD schon ab 170 € gibt.... hmmm... wie kommt jetzt die starke Preisdifferenz zustande?


----------



## b1te (11. April 2015)

Hier ein Preisvergleichlink zum GT72:
MSI GT72-2QD81FD (1781-SKU24) Multimedia Notebook: Notebook Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

Bei Geizhals finde ich ihn aktuell allerdings auch nicht. Die scheinen gerade aber generell keine deutschen Shops zu finden...


----------



## n3rd (11. April 2015)

@b1te: Und jetzt nimm die ganze Beleuchtung mal weg und vergleiche das Gehäuse des GT72 mit dem Erazor. Was stellst Du fest?xD
Du willst wirklich das der TE für eine MSI Aufschrift und die Weihnachtsbeleuchtung draufzahlt - MSI hat nur 8 GB RAM und keine SSD??


----------



## h4t3br33d (11. April 2015)

Danke dafür. Ich denke der wird es dann auch. Zuhause nutze ich meinen 24" Monitor, deshalb ich das Display halb so wild.


----------



## n3rd (11. April 2015)

Der, ist welcher?


----------



## h4t3br33d (11. April 2015)

Der x7835, finde sonst nichts mit vergleichbarer Hardware für das Geld


----------



## n3rd (11. April 2015)

Google mal, vllt findest Du aktuelle Gutscheincodes für Notebooksbilliger bzw. da wo du es ergattern möchtest. (GEIZ IST GEIL)


----------



## b1te (11. April 2015)

@n3ed: Der GT72 hat in der neusten Revision ein IPS-Panel, 2 Lüfter (ist damit leiser), als einziger ne 970M mit 6GB VRAM bzw. ne 980M mit 8GB VRAM... Generell ist das GT72-Gehäuse dem GT70-Gehäuse auf dem der Medion basiert weit überlegen...
Der Erazer für den Preis ist aber auch super... Habe selbst den x6823 in der PCGH-Edition und bin sehr zufrieden.
Aber beide Geräte kommen mit Vor-/Nachteilen... Das sollte der TE für sich selbst entscheiden...
Hier mal ein "kompletter" GT72:
MSI 001781-SKU23 43,9 cm Notebook schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## DP455 (11. April 2015)

n3rd schrieb:


> Zitat von DP455 :"Ich würde das Erazer schon aufgrund seines Displays meiden....., scheint es beim Erazer nur ein mittelprächtiges TN-Panel zu sein." Scheint oder ist?! Ich poste ab und zu ebenfalls Humbug von den ich ganz sicher bin, das es Stimmt.... Wenn Du Dir nicht sicher bist, bitte vermeide solche Posts - sonst mit Quellen belegen. THX ;D



Wenn du recherchiert hättest, dann wäre dir aufgefallen, dass weder der Hersteller (noch die Händler) von einem IPS-Display sprechen, was man in dieser Preisklasse durchaus erwarten könnte. Und wenn man es nicht erwähnt, dann ist es naheliegend, dass auch keins verbaut ist. Im X7833 ist übrigens auch keins verbaut --> EinschÃ¤tzung Medion Erazer X7833 (MD 99059) - Offensives Gaming Notebook . Wenn du ab und an "Humbug" postest, dann ist das dein Ding. Aber gewöhne dir ab, von dir auf andere zu schließen...

EDIT(H sagt): Hier: Asus rog g751 in Notebooks mit Display-Typ: IPS, GPU-Serie: GeForce GTX 9 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nochmal die ASUS ROG-Modelle mit 17'' FHD-IPS-Display, i7. 8GB Arbeitsspeicher, GTX970 3GB, 256GB SSD, 1TB HDD, 8-Zellen-Akku & beleuchteter Tastatur @ ~1.500€... 



​


----------



## n3rd (11. April 2015)

@DP455: Meine Äußerung war nicht aggressiv gemeint. Ich konnte selbst keine Beschreibung zum Display finden. Deshalb habe ich mich nur von Deiner Aussage distanziert, da Du zuvor keinen Beleg Deiner Vermutung (und ja, es war reine Annahme)  erbracht hast.
Etwas von sich zu geben, ohne jegliche Beweise ist Kaffesatzleserei =  Humbug. Auch die Annahme, dass Aufgrund von fehlenden Details oder Herstellerangaben etwas  minderwertiges verbaut ist, ist nicht immer korrekt. Gewöhne es Dir bitte an, besonders bei 
Kaufberatungen/Problemlösungen Deine Aussagen mit Argumenten/Beweisen zu manifestieren.


----------

